# Mozart Divertimenti D KV334



## petter (Apr 29, 2013)

I am searching for recordings of this wonderful divertimenti by Mozart. I only have the "Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble" version form Philips.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be that many recordings of the Divertimenti which is a pity as along with the Serenades they are some of my favourite Mozart works. I prefer them to the symphonies often, they seem a little simpler and freer than a formal symphony structure. Marriner & St Martin in the Fields is the only version I have of that divertimenti as well. The 2012 Scottish Chamber Orchestra recording looks very interesting though.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/43471


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There's also a recording on Supraphon by the Suk Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I have L'Archibudelli playing lovely period instruments on Sony Vivarte!
Strongly recommended!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

Initially I thought you were talking of the K. 563 - and I had some great recommendations. But I will confess I have not even heard the K. 334. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

ASMF is my favorite. They don't come any better than that.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Liszt Ferenc CO Budapest.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Recently I've been picking up a number of these Divertimenti and other chamber works and concertos by Mozart.


----------



## petter (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!
I am going to start with the "Scottish Chamber Orchestra" version. But is it worth 10 Euro extra for the 24bit 96Khz ?

http://www.linnrecords.com/recording-w-a--mozart--divertimento-k-334---oboe-quartet-k-370.aspx


----------

